# Your opinion wanted



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I just finished my first collaboration with my artist friend. I supplied the materials and theme and some vision, he supplied... well,... talent.

So anywho, I've ordered some more canvas and was wondering which theme to go for next. My favorite ideas are listed above.









.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day UD 

That looks Awsome has that all been painted onto the canvas ? If so Wow impressive work


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Very neat stuff.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> G'day UD
> 
> That looks Awsome has that all been painted onto the canvas ? If so Wow impressive work


 Yep, it's just stapled to the wall and ready to be pasted to another wall.
This guy's quite the talent.

Thanks RH


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

He even made the dolphins look happy and the sharks look menacing


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

What, no squid. Lame.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Impressive.

I think I hear your phone ringing - it's Disney with a blank check.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks great.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> He even made the dolphins look happy and the sharks look menacing


 I didn't get a close-up of it but he even brought out detail in the masts where the light hits them.





squid said:


> What, no squid. Lame.:whistling2:


 Actually squid was on my wish list and the octopus wasn't... artistic license and all. You gotta give the artist room for his eye for composition.
I'm sure I'll be doing another underwater mural and they'll be there I'm sure. We have a lot of left over blue paint and I want one more from the perspective of open water.






:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> Impressive.
> 
> I think I hear your phone ringing - it's Disney with a blank check.


That's a relief, usually it's Disney with lawyers.

Thank you cd.


:cowboy:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

That is incredible. Really detailed.

So, do you put this on your web site for sale? Perhaps you were commissioned to do this by a customer.

I imagine this took hundreds of hours. I think you could have 3-4 of these for sale at all times on your site.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Underdog said:


> That's a relief, usually it's Disney with lawyers.
> 
> Thank you cd.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking that, if the clown fish looked more like Nemo, Disney would be all over you like whites on painters.

Impressive work, BTW.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Under sea with Underdog!


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

epretot said:


> I imagine this took hundreds of hours. I think you could have 3-4 of these for sale at all times on your site.


How long did it take?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

epretot said:


> That is incredible. Really detailed.
> 
> So, do you put this on your web site for sale? Perhaps you were commissioned to do this by a customer.
> 
> I imagine this took hundreds of hours. I think you could have 3-4 of these for sale at all times on your site.


Thank you, I will be passing these compliments on to my friend.

I wasn't there for the whole process. I was there to hang the canvas and to lay the background. So in the pictures below, I have put on the most amount of paint. :blink:
I thought I could learn as we went but naturally there hits a point where it all depends on dedication and practice.
We plan on doing many of these so who knows? Maybe I'll catch on to more and more. My short term goal is to be able to set him up by doing the beginnings of them and save him some time.
We spent the first day together but then he had to work without me since I had jobs I needed to get to.

I'll post pictures later of what he accomplished on the first day.







:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

epretot said:


> That is incredible. Really detailed.
> 
> So, do you put this on your web site for sale? Perhaps you were commissioned to do this by a customer.
> 
> I imagine this took hundreds of hours. I think you could have 3-4 of these for sale at all times on your site.


 Designers and stores don't buy artwork on speculation since art is so personal. 
I am commissioning these with pediatric offices and children's dentists in mind. Children are easier to predict than adults.

We have a few things to work out yet but then we will definitely be going public. We're taking it slow so we can learn to work together and I get a chance to see how close he is able to get to my vision. And there's always dimensions and composition to work out.





:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Palnews26 said:


> How long did it take?


Like I said, I was there only for the first day but here is at day's end.

We even got a creature in. It was a long day and he had me to wash brushes and switch buckets and help mix paint so he went at a pretty good clip.

Day one:












:cowboy:


----------

